# Cigar band picture



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

So I had a lot of cigar bands just sitting in an old box. My wife says "why don't you make a picture with them," I didn't but she did.
Looks great in my office.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Looks Good!!!


----------



## Drifter29 (May 4, 2012)

Pretty cool, I had a similar thought but was going to stretch them out.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Pandyboy said:


> So I had a lot of cigar bands just sitting in an old box. My wife says "why don't you make a picture with them," I didn't but she did.
> Looks great in my office.
> 
> View attachment 38508


That is indeed a good looking piece of art Dunc. :thumb:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I like how they are still in their round form, it's different from what everyone else has been doing. It looks fantastic!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

very nice looking, I'm in the boat with Drifter as well, been planning on doing a few things like that in the future, but was going to flatten them. I have to say, it has a nice effect to it leaving them rounded out like that!


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

wow that's very cool!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Very cool. The round presentation looks great. Your wife has good artistic instincts.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

What a great idea. :thumb: RG to the wife, Duncan.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah I love that they are all rounded, I think it adds another level to the picture. What a great job she did!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Love that! I think you picked a winner.


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys, she will be pleased. 

The frame is from Ikea, it is one of thier box style ones. The bands are just stuck down with double sided tape and hey presto. You just gotta work the combination of bands!


----------



## Roal N. Smoke (May 26, 2012)

Tell her she did an excellent job! That's cool!


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Roal N. Smoke said:


> Tell her she did an excellent job! That's cool!


I will, cheers!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

BMack said:


> I like how they are still in their round form, it's different from what everyone else has been doing. It looks fantastic!


Ditto. I've honestly never been much of a fan of the flattened band art projects. They always look far to cluttered for my tastes. This actually looks very artistic and quite neat! Tell your wife she did a great job!


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

I might try and do something with Tubes next time.


----------



## cadet (Apr 11, 2012)

wow, nice!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Awesome. Now you just need the wine cork version to go with it.


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

Pretty cool! I have been collecting my bands and trying to figure out something interesting to do with them, I might just have to borrow your idea.


----------

